# The Davis Cup



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2015)

The Murray Bros seem to rapidly becoming Scottish again:lol:


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 28, 2015)

Cracking match , alota tennis left in this , I think they will do it , Belgians playing to their limit , be hard to sustain it I think ,GB need a break of serve , then we see what Belgians are made of


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2015)

Keep calm and carry on..........they are British again.

Exciting, skillful stuff


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Well fought victory to put GB on the cusp


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 28, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic atmosphere from both sets of fans...

Think the MurrayBros would've been hugely disappointed to lose... 
When one of their opponents has only won two matches all year...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 28, 2015)

Is it me or is doubles 100 times more exciting to watch than singles.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 29, 2015)

Amazing result for tennis Worldwide if the small little Scottish town of Dunblane can win the World's top team tournament .....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Amazing result for tennis Worldwide if the small little Scottish town of Dunblane can win the World's top team tournament .....
		
Click to expand...

You could probably have put some junior from Dunblane tennis club in there with them and Dunblane could then have officially have won it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2015)

Did anyone else see the two guys with the t shirts.
One showed a picture of an excited Andy Murray with the words BE AFRAID printed.
The other guy had BE VERY AFRAID print with a picture of an excited Judy Murray.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2015)

An excited Judy Murray now that's a thought I don't want in my head.

I have watched all the games so far and it looks like Andy is going to do it soon.

Great Britain have done amazingly well to turn British tennis around in the Davis cup however do other Nations take it seriously.

I mean it does show a lack of depth if Murray can win it nearly on his own.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 29, 2015)

I just checked all the GB results in World group and Andy Murray has not quite been involved in all the games GB have won, James Ward won a singles match.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Great Britain have done amazingly well to turn British tennis around in the Davis cup however do other Nations take it seriously.
		
Click to expand...


Novak & Roger have played Davis Cup previously....
Not sure if they did this year though...


----------



## louise_a (Nov 29, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Novak & Roger have played Davis Cup previously....
Not sure if they did this year though...
		
Click to expand...

Switzerland won it last year with Federer in the team, he didn't play in it this year though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

Great result for the team - superb tennis from them all throughout the whole campaign 

The certainly means a lot to Murray


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2015)

Think there's the sports personality sewn up, plus probably team and coach as well bearing in mind where we were in tennis a few years ago.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 29, 2015)

Opinion of Andy Murray just been raised as he pushed his own team away so he could shake hands with his opponent and the Belgian squad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

How many years (79) and we've done it. Well done, especially where we were in the Davis Cup format not so long ago


----------



## vkurup (Nov 29, 2015)

Good gesture by Murray to go and shake hands with the Belgians at the end...

What a final point.. worth of the cliff hanger...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

Stonking result but we need more Murray's to be coming through to the very top level. Top 50-100 isn't enough


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

How big is that trophy ?! Makes the Stanley Cup look like the Ashes 

With that win today that for me puts Murray into the top level of British Sportsmen/women - alongside the likes of Hoy , Redgrave , Anslie etc - the best we have seen


----------



## delc (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How big is that trophy ?! Makes the Stanley Cup look like the Ashes 

With that win today that for me puts Murray into the top level of British Sportsmen/women - alongside the likes of Hoy , Redgrave , Anslie etc - the best we have seen
		
Click to expand...

Well played that British tennis player Andy Murray! He would still be Scottish if he had lost!  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How big is that trophy ?! Makes the Stanley Cup look like the Ashes 

With that win today that for me puts Murray into the top level of British Sportsmen/women - alongside the likes of Hoy , Redgrave , Anslie etc - the best we have seen
		
Click to expand...

Really????????????????? Against two Belguim players not as highly ranked?  He was expected to deliver and had it gone to the final game we'd be waiting another year to get the cup


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2015)

Let's be fair, we wouldn't have won the cup without Andy Murray, for goodness sake give him the credit he's due!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How big is that trophy ?! Makes the Stanley Cup look like the Ashes 

With that win today that for me puts Murray into the top level of British Sportsmen/women - alongside the likes of Hoy , Redgrave , Anslie etc - the best we have seen
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate but I have to disagree entirely.

These guys you mention are Olympic champions over many many years.

Murray has had many chances to join great sportsmen but usually comes up short and has done on many occasions.

As Homer points out these victories were expected and if he had not delivered once again he would have failed.

However we would not have won without him and I give him lots of credit for that and sometimes putting the nation before himself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry mate but I have to disagree entirely.

These guys you mention are Olympic champions over many many years.

Murray has had many chances to join great sportsmen but usually comes up short and has done on many occasions.

As Homer points out these victories were expected and if he had not delivered once again he would have failed.

However we would not have won without him and I give him lots of credit for that and sometimes putting the nation before himself.
		
Click to expand...

Murray had now won two grand slams , an Olympic gold medal and steered his country to winning the Davis Cup for the first time in 80 years 

It wasn't just the final were he is judged it's throughout the whole comp where he is unbeaten - stunning record throughout the Davis Cup and GB had the tougher run. 

Yep for me he is amongst those Olympic winners because his achievements over his careers are up there.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 29, 2015)

It will be interesting, next year, how GB deal with defending the title potentially without AndyM...

Great atmosphere [again] today...
Great result...
Well done TeamGB...


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Murray had now won two grand slams , an Olympic gold medal and steered his country to winning the Davis Cup for the first time in 80 years 

It wasn't just the final were he is judged it's throughout the whole comp where he is unbeaten - stunning record throughout the Davis Cup and GB had the tougher run. 

Yep for me he is amongst those Olympic winners because his achievements over his careers are up there.
		
Click to expand...

Me and you obviously see sport differently.

2 grand slams against 5 Olympic golds over a 20 year period.
Murray has lost miles more than he has won.

As for the Davis Cup its mickey mouse league


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Me and you obviously see sport differently.

2 grand slams against 5 Olympic golds over a 20 year period.
Murray has lost miles more than he has won.

As for the Davis Cup its mickey mouse league
		
Click to expand...

Mickey Mouse ?! Twaddle - it's one of the most illustrious sports comps around

And you seem to be ignoring Murray winning an Olympic gold himself on top of his grand slam titles - doesnt matter what finals he has lost he is GB only grand slam winner ( male )in 70 plus years and now Davis Cup winner in 70 plus years.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mickey Mouse ?! Twaddle - it's one of the most illustrious sports comps around

And you seem to be ignoring Murray winning an Olympic gold himself on top of his grand slam titles - doesnt matter what finals he has lost he is GB only grand slam winner ( male )in 70 plus years and now Davis Cup winner in 70 plus years.
		
Click to expand...

Of course its mickey mouse if it was that important the big players would play every year but they don't they pick and choose the same as Murray has done in the past.
Players see majors as much more important.

Even at the Olympics its the same players they play week in week out on tour so its no different just because its the Olympics makes it different maybe the equivalent of a major so you could say he has 3.

As I said we see sport differently


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really????????????????? Against two Belguim players not as highly ranked?  He was expected to deliver and had it gone to the final game we'd be waiting another year to get the cup
		
Click to expand...

But it didn't go to the final game as he has won all the Davis Cup games he had played in this year. Playing 3 games in 3 days. You can't question someone's greatness as they only beat people who are not as good and he was expected to win. As that is what makes them great. That's the whole point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

Not sure how you see sport but I'm willing to see and recognise and congratulate great achievements 

Murray is the best tennis player these shores has seen since the early 20th century - won the biggest comps there is both as a single and in a team - all he has left to do is win the French and Aus which is something not many Tennis players have done the career grand slam. So his achievements for me put him amongst the best sportsmen the shores has seen and possibly the best tennis player we have seen.

In the Davis Cup which has been won by the likes of Federer and Co in the 100 year illustrious history ( their reactions when they won suggest it's far from Mickey Mouse ) Murrray has won 12 straights rubbers - 4 times he has won three rubbers in two days - that's very rare and not even Federer and Djkovic did that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure how you see sport but I'm willing to see and recognise and congratulate great achievements 

Murray is the best tennis player these shores has seen since the early 20th century - won the biggest comps there is both as a single and in a team - all he has left to do is win the French and Aus which is something not many Tennis players have done the career grand slam. So his achievements for me put him amongst the best sportsmen the shores has seen and possibly the best tennis player we have seen.

In the Davis Cup which has been won by the likes of Federer and Co in the 100 year illustrious history ( their reactions when they won suggest it's far from Mickey Mouse ) Murrray has won 12 straights rubbers - 4 times he has won three rubbers in two days - that's very rare and not even Federer and Djkovic did that.
		
Click to expand...

He couldn't tie the laces of what Federer and Djkovic have achieved these 2 are great sportsmen.

No doubt Murray is the best british tennis player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			He couldn't tie the laces of what Federer and Djkovic have achieved these 2 are great sportsmen.

No doubt Murray is the best british tennis player.
		
Click to expand...

No one says that Fed and Novak aren't great sportsmen


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2015)

Andy Murray....legend.........the only Brit to win Wimbledon and The Davis Cup wearing shorts.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 29, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Andy Murray....legend.........the only Brit to win Wimbledon and The Davis Cup wearing shorts.

Click to expand...

Unless Eddie Izzard picks up a racket and becomes an overnight sensation... 
I don't believe we'll see too many chaps, playing tennis, in a skirt at the Davis Cup...


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not sure how you see sport but I'm willing to see and recognise and congratulate great achievements 

Murray is the best tennis player these shores has seen since the early 20th century - won the biggest comps there is both as a single and in a team - all he has left to do is win the French and Aus which is something not many Tennis players have done the career grand slam. So his achievements for me put him amongst the best sportsmen the shores has seen and possibly the best tennis player we have seen.

In the Davis Cup which has been won by the likes of Federer and Co in the 100 year illustrious history ( their reactions when they won suggest it's far from Mickey Mouse ) Murrray has won 12 straights rubbers - 4 times he has won three rubbers in two days - that's very rare and not even Federer and Djkovic did that.
		
Click to expand...

Murray says he will try and play next year if it fits his schedule, yes its really important.

As I said its Mickey mouse and if its not in some peoples eyes Murray should play in it for the rest of his career.


----------



## Backache (Nov 29, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Unless Eddie Izzard picks up a racket and becomes an overnight sensation... 
I don't believe we'll see too many chaps, playing tennis, in a skirt at the Davis Cup...
		
Click to expand...

I guess there were some Brits who did it in trousers, however Andy Murray is not the only Brit to win Wimbledon and the Davis Cup in shorts .
His brother did it as well, just not the singles.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Murray says he will try and play next year if it fits his schedule, yes its really important.

As I said its Mickey mouse and if its not in some peoples eyes Murray should play in it for the rest of his career.
		
Click to expand...

Players can't play in every event - they aren't super human and have to tailor their schedules - next year is also an Olympic year so that adds in more games, but that doesn't mean the Davis Cup is a "Mickey Mouse" comp far from it 

Watch the reaction of Djokvic in 2010 when he first one it - that's not the reaction of one of the greatest tennis players ever winning a Mickey Mouse comp - that's someone realising that he helped his country win one of the oldest and most prestigious competitions in the sport.


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 29, 2015)

Backache said:



			I guess there were some Brits who did it in trousers, however Andy Murray is not the only Brit to win Wimbledon and the Davis Cup in shorts .
His brother did it as well, just not the singles.
		
Click to expand...


Good spot :thup:...

tbf I had overlooked 'the brother'... What's his name again?? ....


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Me and you obviously see sport differently.

2 grand slams against 5 Olympic golds over a 20 year period.
Murray has lost miles more than he has won.

As for the Davis Cup its mickey mouse league
		
Click to expand...

In the grand scheme of things, I rate Murray's career achievements well above those of the Olympic champs mentioned for me. Nothing to take away from their achievements, but hanging around the pinnacle of a mainstream sport like tennis and winning the major titles he's won is a step above the likes of Hoy and co. in my opinion. Big fish in a vast pond versus a big fish in a comparatively small pond.


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2015)

the smiling assassin said:



			In the grand scheme of things, I rate Murray's career achievements well above those of the Olympic champs mentioned for me. Nothing to take away from their achievements, but hanging around the pinnacle of a mainstream sport like tennis and winning the major titles he's won is a step above the likes of Hoy and co. in my opinion. Big fish in a vast pond versus a big fish in a comparatively small pond.
		
Click to expand...

 Isn't riding a bike a pastime, not a sport.

Murray has been unlucky to come up against three of the best ever players. He beat Djokovic and Federer to win his three big indivdual titles. Not sure who came second to Hoy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry but I simply don't see the Davis Cup as a reason to make Murray into some kind of player akin to Federer, Borg, Nadal et al. He's done a lot but he's not won as much as he could/should have and it's a team event, not a one one man band and others have had to contribute. I simply don't see it the way others do on here


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry but I simply don't see the Davis Cup as a reason to make Murray into some kind of player akin to Federer, Borg, Nadal et al. He's done a lot but he's not won as much as he could/should have and it's a team event, not a one one man band and others have had to contribute. I simply don't see it the way others do on here
		
Click to expand...

Say what???!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 29, 2015)

Great stuff. Fantastic result. Great reaction from Murray, loved the emotion. Too much sport these days lacks that raw emotion and joy. Shows how much it means to him. Ultimately that is what makes sport important: what it means to people. Because essentially it is futile when you take away the import that people put on it. 

As for Murray compared to Federer / Redgrave etc, who cares. Just bask in the moment. It might not happen again for a long time.


----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Great stuff. Fantastic result. Great reaction from Murray, loved the emotion. Too much sport these days lacks that raw emotion and joy. Shows how much it means to him. Ultimately that is what makes sport important: what it means to people. Because essentially it is futile when you take away the import that people put on it. 

As for Murray compared to Federer / Redgrave etc, who cares. Just bask in the moment. It might not happen again for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that. Fantastic achievement. Well done team GB.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

:whoo:

Will be Sir Andy Murray in Jan I reckon


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Unless Eddie Izzard picks up a racket and becomes an overnight sensation... 
I don't believe we'll see too many chaps, playing tennis, in a skirt at the Davis Cup...
		
Click to expand...


His predecessors who won Wimbledon/Davis Cup played wearing long troosers. :lol:


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 29, 2015)

Great to see Scotland winning the Davis Cup today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Great to see Scotland winning the Davis Cup today.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

It didn't take long


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 30, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			Great to see Dunblane winning the Davis Cup today.
		
Click to expand...

A wee fix there for you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			A wee fix there for you

Click to expand...

But James Ward , Dom Inglot , Dan Evans , Klye Edmund and Leon Smith aren't from Dunblane


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2015)

Murray ruffling feathers saying the LTA not producing sufficient junior champions. He has a point

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/34970935


----------



## chrisd (Dec 1, 2015)

The LTA have made many many millions from Wimbledon over the years and have been negligent in their appointments, and their ability to find almost zero talent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The LTA have made many many millions from Wimbledon over the years and have been negligent in their appointments, and their ability to find almost zero talent.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think Murray's view is totally valid


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The LTA have made many many millions from Wimbledon over the years and have been negligent in their appointments, and their ability to find almost zero talent.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be a common thread that those running most sports are mostly a clueless bunch of blazered or suited nobodies or on the take.

I thought this article was really good  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/te...eir-sport-a-favour-by-calling-for-change.html


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

It's fairly damning. I can't understand how we can't develop young talent because surely it must be around? Where do these youngsters go? Is our tennis coaching so poor that any decent player just doesn't develop? How come they don't go to places such as coaching academies in the US?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 1, 2015)

Piece said:



			It's fairly damning. I can't understand how we can't develop young talent because surely it must be around? Where do these youngsters go? Is our tennis coaching so poor that any decent player just doesn't develop? How come they don't go to places such as coaching academies in the US?
		
Click to expand...

The US aren't exactly overflowing with top level male tennis players either.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

Tongo said:



			The US aren't exactly overflowing with top level male tennis players either.
		
Click to expand...

What I meant is that some other nations, lets say Russia for example, used to (or still do?) ship their kids off the US tennis academies and they emerged from there. I'm not up to date with tennis activities but that was what used to happen...?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 1, 2015)

Piece said:



			What I meant is that some other nations, lets say Russia for example, used to (or still do?) ship their kids off the US tennis academies and they emerged from there. I'm not up to date with tennis activities but that was what used to happen...?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly. Dont know how that works financially etc. Didnt Judy Murray take Andy off to Spain to improve his chances when he was younger?  

The upshot is that Tennis still has an elite ethos in this country and it is a crime that the sport's biggest event is held in England with such poor domestic results. Until that attitude changes Britain wont produce decent players unless they do it independently of the LTA. We were in Spain a couple of years ago and saw tennis courts everywhere. The sport is much more available over there and i would guess that this is the case elsewhere.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Murray ruffling feathers saying the LTA not producing sufficient junior champions. He has a point

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/34970935

Click to expand...

A quote from the article 

_Murray said one of his main frustrations was a lack of players to practise with whenever he is in the UK.

After returning from the Shanghai Masters in October, Murray said he arrived at the National Training Centre in London to find no other players present.

"I was there on a Monday at about 3pm and then on Tuesday, at the same time," he said.

"There was not one person using any of the indoor courts and not one person in the gym. I took photos of it because the place cost like Â£40m and there are no people."_

State-of-the-art new complex and no-one is using it? Not great LTA.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			The LTA have made many many millions from Wimbledon over the years and have been negligent in their appointments, and their ability to find almost zero talent.
		
Click to expand...

 Â£70 million they made over the year I believe. They need to spend it on grass roots tennis, and not give it to Pro's that are never going to make the grade.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 2, 2015)

Piece said:



			A quote from the article 

_Murray said one of his main frustrations was a lack of players to practise with whenever he is in the UK.

After returning from the Shanghai Masters in October, Murray said he arrived at the National Training Centre in London to find no other players present.

"I was there on a Monday at about 3pm and then on Tuesday, at the same time," he said.

"There was not one person using any of the indoor courts and not one person in the gym. I took photos of it because the place cost like Â£40m and there are no people."_

State-of-the-art new complex and no-one is using it? Not great LTA.
		
Click to expand...

The LTA have been useless for over 50 years.

Not just tennis though.
Kilmarnock has a new floodlit all weather athletics track.
It opened a couple of years ago. 
I have driven past it about 100 times and have only once seen it used.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 2, 2015)

H



Doon frae Troon said:



			The LTA have been useless for over 50 years.

Not just tennis though.
Kilmarnock has a new floodlit all weather athletics track.
It opened a couple of years ago. 
I have driven past it about 100 times and have only once seen it used.
		
Click to expand...

You must have been unlucky.
It is very well used especially in the evenings. There is also an indoor area as well, which can take spikes and is set out for many athletic 
events. There was a team that used it as a base for the commonwealth games.
It is also the home of Kilmarnock Harriers and as well as training there they use it for weekend meets.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 2, 2015)

Not too far from here there is a thriving hockey club...

The local residents have doing their level best, for years, to get it shut down...

It's tough being a sports 'administrator' these days I reckon...

Whatever you do you are going to be so wrong in at least one groups opinion...


----------



## Tongo (Dec 2, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Not too far from here there is a thriving hockey club...

The local residents have doing their level best, for years, to get it shut down...

It's tough being a sports 'administrator' these days I reckon...

Whatever you do you are going to be so wrong in at least one groups opinion...
		
Click to expand...

Why are the local residents trying to get it closed down? Didnt realise Hockey clubs could cause such ire!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 2, 2015)

Andy Murray is a 'champion' *in spite of* the LTA, *not because of it*!

If you read the story of his brother's demise from being at the top of British (Junior) Tennis, you would perhaps understand one of the basic issues with British Tennis - and much of the rest of British sport!

It is only when someone (like Judy Murray) is strong enough to stand up to the establishment' and get results that anything will happen - and then it's a long arduous process!

So it's an opportune time for some sort of reshuffle at the top to see that those expensive facilities are actually used! Unfortunately, what I suspect will happen is that those at the top will be able to spin that it was their efforts that created the environment that allowed UK to win the DC. I'm afraid that's just the way of British life. Football almost certainly has the same issue - certainly with the lack of use of facilities! And Rugby has some severe problems too!


----------



## sev112 (Dec 2, 2015)

I always thought that the reason we don't have so many people playing and hence not so high a standard is because it's not a very attractive game for people to play (there are other barriers As well).  similar cricket.
They'd rather play basketball, football,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2015)

sev112 said:



			I always thought that the reason we don't have so many people playing and hence not so high a standard is because it's not a very attractive game for people to play (there are other barriers As well).  similar cricket.
They'd rather play basketball, football,
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Seen as very elitist and middle class, much in the way golf is still viewed by many


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 3, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Andy Murray is a 'champion' *in spite of* the LTA, *not because of it*!

If you read the story of his brother's demise from being at the top of British (Junior) Tennis, you would perhaps understand one of the basic issues with British Tennis - and much of the rest of British sport!

It is only when someone (like Judy Murray) is strong enough to stand up to the establishment' and get results that anything will happen - and then it's a long arduous process!

So it's an opportune time for some sort of reshuffle at the top to see that those expensive facilities are actually used! Unfortunately, what I suspect will happen is that those at the top will be able to spin that it was their efforts that created the environment that allowed UK to win the DC. I'm afraid that's just the way of British life. Football almost certainly has the same issue - certainly with the lack of use of facilities! And Rugby has some severe problems too!
		
Click to expand...

Like the Scottish Golf Union. Paul Lawrie has done more in recent years to promote Scottish golf at all levels.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 4, 2015)

Stirlingshire planners set to reject Judy Murray and Colin Montgomeries plans for a Tennis and Golf centre at Dunblane.  Plans included 19 homes, hotel and leisure centre - all to be built on green belt.  Fear of an expanding Stirling conurbation swamping Bridge of Allan and Dunblane - really?  And I guess the same would happen were plans put in place to provide every small town in the country with a tennis centre (such as they have across France); the NIMBY opposition would be vocal and sustained.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 4, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Stirlingshire planners set to reject Judy Murray and Colin Montgomeries plans for a Tennis and Golf centre at Dunblane.  Plans included 19 homes, hotel and leisure centre - all to be built on green belt.  Fear of an expanding Stirling conurbation swamping Bridge of Allan and Dunblane - really?  And I guess the same would happen were plans put in place to provide every small town in the country with a tennis centre (such as they have across France); the NIMBY opposition would be vocal and sustained.
		
Click to expand...

This was their second go at it as well, they revised the application to accommodate the first lot of objections !!!  what chance do we have of producing more stars in any sport if this the "local" attitude


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry to keep repeating myself...
Kids these days are more than happy to live their lives out in front of a screen...
And parents are, to an old git like myself, seemingly happy to let them do so...


Beginning to sound like the folk that keep repeating all the ills of golf can be cured by refreshing the dress code...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 9, 2015)

AMcC said:



			This was their second go at it as well, they revised the application to accommodate the first lot of objections !!!  what chance do we have of producing more stars in any sport if this the "local" attitude
		
Click to expand...

Rejected - great idea in the wrong place according to objectors - and they didn't want 'high-end' housing built on local green space.   Pity that the Murray's idea was to provide great golf and tennis sporting facilities and 150 jobs (with hotel and 19 homes) in their home area.  Planners turn it down as 19 'luxury' homes (in that part of the world this is possibly a home that costs >Â£500k) will set a precedent for further development. 

(I note that from Dunblane and Bridge of Allan you can walk in a straight line to Cape Wrath without going through or near any village never mind town - other than maybe within hailing distance of Drumnadrochit and Strathpeffer - so no shortage of green space if you want to go for a walk)


----------



## AMcC (Dec 9, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rejected - great idea in the wrong place according to objectors - and they didn't want 'high-end' housing built on local green space.   Pity that the Murray's idea was to provide great golf and tennis sporting facilities and 150 jobs (with hotel and 19 homes) in their home area.  Planners turn it down as 19 'luxury' homes (in that part of the world this is possibly a home that costs >Â£500k) will set a precedent for further development. 

(I note that from Dunblane and Bridge of Allan you can walk in a straight line to Cape Wrath without going through or near any village never mind town - other than maybe within hailing distance of Drumnadrochit and Strathpeffer - so no shortage of green space if you want to go for a walk)
		
Click to expand...

It still might not be the end of it though.

The applicant can still appeal the decision.  Depending on the level of the application, local,major, national it will either be appealed to the local council or the Scottish Reporters office who works for the Scottish Government.  If is the reporter route then I can see the headlines just now if it gets over turned.  The local councilors can appease the objectors by saying that they refused the application in accordance with the guidance and recommendations of the local plan and a big boy did and ran away - the Reporter form Scottish Government.  Have heard of that happening in the past, quietly the council would have been happy approving an application but didn't want to be seen to approve but knew if it went to appeal then it would almost certainly be overturned.

Let's see what happens next.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Murray into a fifth set and making hard work. Not sure we'll have our hands on the cup for long even if we overcome that tennis hot bed Japan. Hopefully Andy will save the hassle of going to a deciding rubber


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

Bugger. Murray did the hard work in the 5th to get a break and gave it back. Looking second best now


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2016)

4-2 up in 5 th , yeh right


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 6, 2016)

What!


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Murray into a fifth set and making hard work. Not sure we'll have our hands on the cup for long even if we overcome that tennis hot bed Japan. Hopefully Andy will save the hassle of going to a deciding rubber
		
Click to expand...


We are hardly a hot bed of tennis ourselves...

Nishikori was never gonna be a pushover... Top 10 player...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			We are hardly a hot bed of tennis ourselves...

Nishikori was never gonna be a pushover... Top 10 player...
		
Click to expand...

Very true but at two sets up......... seems to have go the job done now though


----------

